# Egyptian Onion Topsets, a great fall onion!



## romysbaskets

I have 14 dozen of these little beauties.....$5 plus $3 shipping per dozen or I can ship several sets in a $6 mailer. Egyptian onions, if left to grow, will develop what they call top sets or bulblets which will each form a plant when the onion blade bends down from the weight but have to be separated. Many of what I have has plants growing out of them already like this picture below all different sizes from small to larger, makes no difference in planting though...the onion greens are the best for cooking like a scallion and if you choose to dig up the onion bulb...they range from small to large depending on how much compost and nutrients they get..they love to feed on compost..

Planting depth is up to a couple inches deep, enough to just cover the bulblet and allow the sprout to be above the surface, however give them a good foot or so apart between planting each one...They can really spread out. 

Below shows a small space where they can be grown, even in pots is just fine..just allow for spacing. 

I accept paypal, postal money orders or concealed cash is fine. 

You can post on this page, pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Ceilismom

I would like 2 dozen, if you can wait for me to paypal til this evening. If you can't, I'll certainly understand.


----------



## romysbaskets

Ceilismom said:


> I would like 2 dozen, if you can wait for me to paypal til this evening. If you can't, I'll certainly understand.


You bet I will wait....HT members always come first.  Your two dozen are reserved.  Thank you kindly!

I have 12 sets left available!


----------



## jnesmith777

I am interested in a set.


----------



## hickerbillywife

I'd like a set. I pm 'd you.


----------



## Fla Gal

I too would like to have a dozen of the sets please, if they're still available. If so PM me your PayPal address and I'll get the payment out to you right away. Thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets

jnesmith777 said:


> I am interested in a set.


Hi J,
If you would like to paypal for them, $8 sent to [email protected]
If you wish to mail them, pm me for the addy please... 



hickerbillywife said:


> I'd like a set. I pm 'd you.


Got your payment thank you! I will get them out in the mail. 



Fla Gal said:


> I too would like to have a dozen of the sets please, if they're still available. If so PM me your PayPal address and I'll get the payment out to you right away. Thanks!


Paypal addy is [email protected] $8 gets you a dozen including postage.


----------



## jnesmith777

Did u get my payment?


----------



## romysbaskets

jnesmith777 said:


> Did u get my payment?


"

I need to know your paypal addy to confirm.  Please pm or post here so I can go match you with a payment.

Thanks!


----------



## jnesmith777

[email protected]


----------



## mzgarden

Yes please. Paypal sent.
*
*

.


----------



## Briarpatch

I would like 2 dozen. Please PM me your address & I'll get funds on the way.


----------



## romysbaskets

jnesmith777 said:


> [email protected]


Thank you for providing this and yes I did get it. What a week...so very busy but will get these all mailed very soon with a little surprise inside.


----------



## romysbaskets

Briarpatch said:


> I would like 2 dozen. Please PM me your address & I'll get funds on the way.


Pm has been sent.


----------



## romysbaskets

All paid for E/O onions got sent out..what a non stop work week...out of town for the weekend for work and back in town for work...LOL Well the happy little sprouted Onion Bulblets are all on their way! I am sorry for the delay on a few of these.


----------



## romysbaskets

After Briar Patch's order, I will be down to 

ONE DOZEN LEFT! I will see if there is more and post if there. 

Thanks for all the orders folks..happy little onions!:banana:


----------



## Jade1096

Romy,

I think I ordered a half dozen from you a few years ago. Or you threw in a 1/2 dozen with another order, I can't remember. Those things took off and just don't quit. Every year they come up all over the place, including places I don't remember them being.
This year, I dug up and gave away over 40 clumps of EWOs!
Thank goodness we live right next to a church. My friends and family have all the onions they could ever want and the church folks were very happy to divide them up.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Guest

I pmed you.


----------



## Guest

Had not heard from you yet so Im bumping just in case you didn't see my post.


----------



## romysbaskets

Jade1096 said:


> Romy,
> 
> I think I ordered a half dozen from you a few years ago. Or you threw in a 1/2 dozen with another order, I can't remember. Those things took off and just don't quit. Every year they come up all over the place, including places I don't remember them being.
> This year, I dug up and gave away over 40 clumps of EWOs!
> Thank goodness we live right next to a church. My friends and family have all the onions they could ever want and the church folks were very happy to divide them up.
> 
> Thank you so much.


You are so welcome! I just love these.... They are quite hardy too! My Sister in Law has a big line of them in Colorado and they survive the cold winter low temps here. They grow back every year even thicker! So nice of you to share!



mythreesons said:


> I pmed you.





mythreesons said:


> Had not heard from you yet so Im bumping just in case you didn't see my post.


I had two dozen left as it turns out and they are reserved for you. I got and answered your PM. Sorry busy work week!

OUT OF E/O ONIONS FOR NOW!


----------



## happycat47111

If you end up with any more, I'd like a dozen or two.  ETA: Duh. Hit the wrong key. I'm pretty sure we used to have these growing when I was a kid, and they're wonderful.


----------



## Michael W. Smith

I received my poppy seeds and onions in GREAT condition last week. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## romysbaskets

happycat47111 said:


> If you end up with any more, I'd like a dozen or two.  ETA: Duh. Hit the wrong key. I'm pretty sure we used to have these growing when I was a kid, and they're wonderful.[/QUOTE
> 
> I know I found another dozen but could send you some baby onions in with them if you want em' for the two dozen deal plus postage.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael W. Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my poppy seeds and onions in GREAT condition last week. THANK YOU!!!![/QUOT
> 
> You are always welcome Michael!
Click to expand...


----------



## happycat47111

Sure. Sent you a PM.


----------



## hickerbillywife

I sent you a pm. No onions yet.


----------



## romysbaskets

hickerbillywife said:


> I sent you a pm. No onions yet.


Last 3 orders going out today including yours.  I took a little extra time to sprout them for you. 

Out of them for now.


----------



## Guest

Thank you Romy.. I planted them and look forward to being able to harvest some next year.


----------



## romysbaskets

I have 20 orders left this year! Plus more will be available in a few weeks!

$5 per dozen plus 1st class postage, roughly $3.00 or I can fit several dozen in a small flat rate mailer for $6. 

Thank you for reading my post~


----------



## partndn

Romy, Question
When I got to paypal to send you money, does it matter if I choose send money to a friend.. or pay for goods?
and do I enter your hotmail address for the who to send to?
thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets

partndn said:


> Romy, Question
> When I got to paypal to send you money, does it matter if I choose send money to a friend.. or pay for goods?
> and do I enter your hotmail address for the who to send to?
> thanks!


If you choose the option friend, you may regard this as an HT friend transaction. This allows you to send funds with no charge on either end. If you check goods, I get charged roughly .50 to accept your payment. 

Send funds to: [email protected]

So yes you enter my email above.


----------



## partndn

Okie doke! I'll choose friend, friend.


----------



## romysbaskets

Roughly 15 orders left!

Thank you kindly!


----------



## partndn

Sent my money and address Sunday night/Monday morning.
Let me know if you got everything okay and you could identify me. 
thanks!


----------



## romysbaskets

partndn said:


> Sent my money and address Sunday night/Monday morning.
> Let me know if you got everything okay and you could identify me.
> thanks!


Payment received, order going out today.  Thank you kindly!


----------



## romysbaskets

*10 dozen left~*


----------



## romysbaskets

romysbaskets said:


> *10 dozen left~*


*6 Dozen left for now!*

Thank you all so much!


----------



## romysbaskets

Only a few dozen left!

Thanks folks!


----------



## romysbaskets

I have Baby Egytian Onion plants ready now...that's right! This time of year they come up in the snow of Colorado....that is one survival onion! Here you can harvest the onion greens from the first of March til into late Fall! They are the most prolific, hardy and useful onion I grow. I do not have bulblets yet but lots of plants to offer!

Ok so what I can offer those that would like them is this:

I have about 3 dozen itsy bitsy babies that will fit in a $6 mailer priority. They can be rehomed for $8.00 a dozen plants plus postage of $6, insured with tracking the total is $13! These come with great roots, fertile soil over the roots and well packaged. Always a little bonus smile maker inside. 

I also have 8 plants that are 6 inches on up, already! I can offer those for $12 a dozen large roots covered in fertile soil plus $12 priority mailing shipping that includes insurance and tracking plus smile maker bonus, total would be $24. 

You plant these from 1 to 3 feet apart, they tower to heights well over 3 feet if allowed to grow in most states. They handle drought, full sun even in the Denver area of Colorado! They also handle shade, cooler climates and these terrific onions even handle being buried in snow, ice and temps to -15 in recent years. 

I accept paypal, concealed cash, money orders or checks. 

My email for paypal is:

[email protected]

I just pulled these two up to cook with last night:


----------



## tammy from wv

Do you dig these up in the fall or leave them in the ground?


----------



## romysbaskets

tammy from wv said:


> Do you dig these up in the fall or leave them in the ground?


The wonderful thing about these is that you can do both! They winter underground great. I cut off the greens several times a year and leave most in the ground. Some I leave alone to "seed" or produce the Bulblets which I show a close up of on the first page. You can plant these anytime of year but also in the Fall as they winter so well and come up very well in the early spring. They grow very fast, I can cut greens in the weather of Colorado at least 3/4 of the year. This is a pretty cool onion! You can dig them when they are the height you want. The ones above were about 7 inches tall but you can grow them taller then this and still have tender greens. I wanted to thin my onions so I cooked with a couple. Once you plant them, if you let some "seed" then you will have a lot by the Fall!


----------



## toni48

Romy Do you still have a dozen baby ones for 13. left? I would like them if you do. Please private me your paypal add. again and I'll send money to it. Thank you Toni


----------



## Saphira2021

romysbaskets said:


> I have Baby Egytian Onion plants ready now...that's right! This time of year they come up in the snow of Colorado....that is one survival onion! Here you can harvest the onion greens from the first of March til into late Fall! They are the most prolific, hardy and useful onion I grow. I do not have bulblets yet but lots of plants to offer!
> 
> Ok so what I can offer those that would like them is this:
> 
> *I have about 3 dozen itsy bitsy babies that will fit in a $6 mailer priority. They can be rehomed for $8.00 a dozen plants plus postage of $6, insured with tracking the total is $13! These come with great roots, fertile soil over the roots and well packaged. Always a little bonus smile maker inside.
> *
> I also have 8 plants that are 6 inches on up, already! I can offer those for $12 a dozen large roots covered in fertile soil plus $12 priority mailing shipping that includes insurance and tracking plus smile maker bonus, total would be $24.
> 
> You plant these from 1 to 3 feet apart, they tower to heights well over 3 feet if allowed to grow in most states. They handle drought, full sun even in the Denver area of Colorado! They also handle shade, cooler climates and these terrific onions even handle being buried in snow, ice and temps to -15 in recent years.
> 
> I accept paypal, concealed cash, money orders or checks.
> 
> My email for paypal is:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> I just pulled these two up to cook with last night:
> 
> View attachment 53237


very interested. I would like to paypal you but can't figure out how much. is it a dozen for $13? or ???? I would like a dozen. thanks

emailing you as well.


----------



## romysbaskets

Saphira2021 said:


> very interested. I would like to paypal you but can't figure out how much. is it a dozen for $13? or ???? I would like a dozen. thanks
> 
> emailing you as well.


I was offering a dozen itsy bitsy baby onions but, they are about 4 inches tall to be clear, one dozen for $8 plus postage. Now it increased again to $6.80 so I posted an incorrect postage sorry. $13.80 is the price for the little guys. I even put the little onions into a different small box and checked the priority price, it still comes up to $6.80. Shipping is getting very high. 

The dozen tall Onions are $10 a dozen but the postage on them is $13.45 for medium flat rate shipping. I will have to check to see if I can use a different box to make that cheaper as it seems very high to me!


----------



## toni48

Got mine today. So nice. Thank you so much....


----------



## romysbaskets

toni48 said:


> Got mine today. So nice. Thank you so much....


You are so welcome Toni!


----------



## Saphira2021

unfortunately, all the ones i purchased here, died a slow death. too bad, really wanted to try them.


----------



## romysbaskets

Saphira, I am pming you now. I am growing these in the extreme temps of Colorado. Mine are doing great. We get days now into 80 and nights are in the forties. We had our last snow a few weeks ago.


----------



## romysbaskets

Egyptian Onion Bulblets available now!

$5 a dozen plus shipping of $3 or several sets fit in a $6.80 priority mailer.


----------



## VICKI1

Romy, I would like to buy 2 doz bulblets. Please let know where to send the money. Thanks for sharing, Vicki


----------



## diamondmarco

Romy, are there any more left??


----------



## romysbaskets

VICKI1 said:


> Romy, I would like to buy 2 doz bulblets. Please let know where to send the money. Thanks for sharing, Vicki


I will pm you! I have plenty freshly cut Bulblets!



diamondmarco said:


> Romy, are there any more left??


Why yes I just cut a lot of the Bulblets!


----------



## Riverdale

romysbaskets said:


> I will pm you! I have plenty freshly cut Bulblets!
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes I just cut a lot of the Bulblets!


Romy, please pm me your USPS mailing addy and cost for 3 dozen (+shipping) if you have them.

Thanks!


----------



## diamondmarco

Hi Romy,
I'm following up on my order. You have two paypal payments for a combined order I made about 10 days ago. Any update? I want to be sure they are processed before you run out of either.

Thanks,
Marc

you have my email address (on paypal payment)


----------



## romysbaskets

diamondmarco said:


> Hi Romy,
> I'm following up on my order. You have two paypal payments for a combined order I made about 10 days ago. Any update? I want to be sure they are processed before you run out of either.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marc
> 
> you have my email address (on paypal payment)


I was out of town unexpectedly but mailing yours today and one more who's payment came in the mail. I will pm you the tracking on it. I have plenty no worries and you get extra for the wait!


----------



## romysbaskets

Riverdale said:


> Romy, please pm me your USPS mailing addy and cost for 3 dozen (+shipping) if you have them.
> 
> Thanks!


Your are reserved no worries!


----------



## romysbaskets

VICKI1 said:


> Romy, I would like to buy 2 doz bulblets. Please let know where to send the money. Thanks for sharing, Vicki


Your payment was received today and they are going out today in the mail.


----------



## Ladyhen

Do you happen to have any left? If so, I'd like a dozen


----------



## romysbaskets

Ladyhen said:


> Do you happen to have any left? If so, I'd like a dozen


I have a lot left as they gave a bonus harvest! I will pm you!


----------

